# Zenec Coming Soon?



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone else seen or thought about putting this in there allroad? I've never liked the after market options in the allroad since a lot of the bezel adapters look cheap comparison to the rest of the car. It looks like a hell of a deal comparison to installing an RNS-E. I just hope it works in an A6/allroad as well, I don't see why not, almost all the audi radios work in both.
Zenec A4 Nav Unit Coming soon 
In the video I couldn't tell if he said $1000 or 1000 euro but either way he's got a point it's a hell of a lot cheaper then the RNS-E.
Video on Current VW Zenec Nav Unit
The only main thing I don't see with the current ones would be XM or Sirius radio.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Zenec Coming Soon? (vr6ninja)*

wow, looks pretty good! (OEM-style)








not that you asked, but i rock an aftermarket unit. doesn't look stock, no, but was cheaper than stock units and mine is about 1000% more flexible with what i can do with it. that 250Gb hard drive comes in handy for storing movies, shows, music, etc.








would be interested in seeing how this works with U.S. vehicles - i don't _think_ european radios/head units will work in U.S. cars, but i could be wrong. i tried to order a european deck awhile back but was told by the manufacturer that their decks won't work in U.S. cars. guessing it's either cable adaptation or AM/FM receiver issues?


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

I think that the issue is europe uses even #'s for thier frequency as well. The .# is even. Example 107.6 would be The End.
"The end" is a local radio station.


----------



## Q5 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Zenec Coming Soon? (vr6ninja)*

Thanks for the cool post.
It would be pretty fun to have!
I always get lost in Oakland and Santa Rosa, CA


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Zenec Coming Soon? (Q5)*

You do have a good point on the US bit, one can only hope they will become large enough to start recognizing the US market.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Zenec Coming Soon? (vr6ninja)*

I might be willing to trade my RNS-E for something like this...granted it is of the same quality and fitment


----------

